# Dif gel vs. Dif liquid



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

read a couple past posts on this, but didnt necessarily find what I wanted...

For those of you who have used dif gel....is it better than the liquid? I'm trying to save on mess. I read a post that said you spray it? Seems weird, I thought you'd apply it by some other means. 

I'm in the middle of a HUGE foyer w/ 18ft. ceilings, filled with birds. Ugggggggly, but thankfully only 2 year old vinyl:thumbsup: Cant wait to show you guys a before/after when I'm finished. 

Thanks all


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

I stopped using any of the DIF products. The smell got to me, Switched to fabric softener, works just as well and makes the house smell laundry fresh.

Stan


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

What's the dif


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

Yes... only use liquid fabric softener...dollar store stuff works great. just delude it in water and spray away...let sit for a while then remove...and spray again for adheasive.

Diff gel..... when paper or vinal is at it's worst, apply a generouse coat of diff gel to the (pre scored) wall and cover with plastic... let stand overnite 
and even the most stubburn stuff will fall off like butter in the morning.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

KellyPainting said:


> Yes... only use liquid fabric softener...dollar store stuff works great. just delude it in water and spray away...let sit for a while then remove...and spray again for adheasive.
> 
> Diff gel..... when paper or vinal is at it's worst, apply a generouse coat of diff gel to the (pre scored) wall and cover with plastic... let stand overnite
> and even the most stubburn stuff will fall off like butter in the morning.


Does fabric softener work just as well as DIF? If so, I'm getting it...

Ps- I was reading past posts and PWG(prowallguy) said not to leave the plastic on for too long, that it would loosen the drywall paper surface, any thoughts on this?

Hey PWG...you around?


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

Ya..probably...didn't think about that......

But here's the skinny on fab softener...YES... I've been useing it for ten years now.... works great...just give it time to work.... I haven't even scored a wall in years!


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

*Mr*

Here is a link to the BEST removal solution out there,and I have tried them all.

http://www.safeandsimple.com/


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

chris n said:


> Here is a link to the BEST removal solution out there,and I have tried them all.
> 
> http://www.safeandsimple.com/


seems like great stuff...anywhere you can buy it in a store?


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

KellyPainting said:


> Ya..probably...didn't think about that......
> 
> But here's the skinny on fab softener...YES... I've been useing it for ten years now.... works great...just give it time to work.... I haven't even scored a wall in years!



Man, you were right:thumbsup: Used cheapo fabric softener today and it works just as well and smelled refreshing all day(something I needed, I was grumpy today...I'm working off of extension ladders inside)


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm a big fan of Safe & Simple too. Not only does it work good, but I know the owner, and he is a real cool b*stard. :thumbsup: 

I use cool water and a shot of dish detergent to start; if that doesn't work, then I move onto a removal solution.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Also, read this thread, and this one.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

PWG...there you are! I was awaiting your post here. 

Man, this job is so exhausting:yawn:...more than any other removal job I've done. Probably 1000-1200 sq. in this foyer I'm doing. I'll tell you what, I really need a baker's rack. I'm on extensions ladders and have to deal with this huge chandeler in the middle of it all. Uggg. Stripping has taken 2 days so far. Almost ready for primer.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

The stripping part doesn't bother me. Its the washing off the glue part that kicks my a$$.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

ProWallGuy said:


> The stripping part doesn't bother me. Its the washing off the glue part that kicks my a$$.


Oh...I thought it was that real thick vinyl...it's not, it's the type that comes off in small sheets(like your one thread talked about) UGGGG

Also, I created my own way of getting the adhesive off. After spraying, I grab my 6" knife and scrape/pull all the adhesive down the wall (visualize the angle used when floating a seam) and then wipe with 'wicked hot water'....works awesome. :w00t:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I use a brown pad from the 3M doodlebug baseboard cleaning system.










Crap! That was my biggest secret. Now I will hafta kill ya.


----------



## hangit (Aug 24, 2006)

i like dif regular, i don't have any better luck on tough removals with S&S. about the only thing dif gel is good for, to me, is on overhead removals where gel will stick better. all soap,fabric softener,dif,S&S,etc are doing when mixed with water is acting as a surfactant, so the water won't evaporate and/or soak in the walls too fast.
if there is a butt load of paste on the wall after removal, after spraying i will scrape the paste with a 6" knife right into my mud pan. takes a little while getting the timing down so the paste doesn't hit the floor before the pan, but clean up is a snap.
NO perforating the walls. use a low grit sandpaper to cut through the layer of paper and not score the walls. a scrubbie works good for medium amounts of paste, and a clam shell sponge on light amounts pf paste.

hangit


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

*Mr*

seems like great stuff...anywhere you can buy it in a store?
__________________
No,but send big Mike an e-mail and he will send you samples to try. Tell him Chris Nelson from Maryland sent you.


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

pro wall guy that 3m doodlebug looks great....where can i buy it?? is it made for wallpaper removal or just for general cleaning??


----------

